# 3000 watt grow op



## ganjadude11 (Mar 22, 2009)

i never have been really sure how many watts a grow op can be before it looks suspicious to the electric company. I am estimating that my grow op is around 3000 watts including lights, fans, hydro system, ect... i was just wondering if i should be worried at all or am i just freaking out for no reason
thanks


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 22, 2009)

As long as you don't steal the power, they don't care.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 22, 2009)

As long as you pay your bill on time I wouldn't really worry about it. Others may disagree but you got to realize how much power other stuff in your house uses. If you have central AC, a 2.5 ton unit uses about 3500 watts. An electric dryer and oven both use about 4400 watts. I know these things don't run as often as your grow equipment but pay your bill and don't steal power. I read about a lot more people getting in trouble over stealing electricity than suspicious power usage.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 22, 2009)

You're more at risk for selling the weed that you are making with 3000 watts.  Seriously, 3000 watts?  Don't try to tell me that is for personal use.


----------



## garden_engineer (Mar 22, 2009)

if i could afford to run 3000 watts i would,and that would be for personal use just cuz he wants to run 3000 watts doesnt mean hes growin to sell.id much rather grow a bunch of plants and take a break for a while,then to have 4 or 5 plants constantly growing.alot less stress in my opinion but anyways do what you want ganjadude,just pay your bill and just be aware.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 23, 2009)

If you're in an area large enough to support hydro stores, you're much more likely to get tagged at your store than by the power vendors.  Think about it: these folks sell power for profit, so why would they turn in some of their best customers?  Money for power OR nothing for turning growers in.  Hmmm--seems like the share-holders wouldn't like that sort of behavior either.  We are, like it or not, a capitalistic society.  JMHO.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2009)

I grow for personal use,,and 3000 watts sounds like an awful lot of power for some Personal Smoke,,but to each his own. Id say if your using that much power for your grow,,the Power Company is gonna be the least of your worries. Loose lips,,and trips to the Hydro store would be more a concern. The Police just busted some PPL here where I live that they were watching make trips to the Hydro Store. Thats were your Elec Bill comes into play. They see ya at the Hydro store and get your Tag number and then they start watching you,,,, and looking into your Electric usage.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 23, 2009)

ganjadude11 said:
			
		

> i never have been really sure how many watts a grow op can be before it looks suspicious to the electric company. I am estimating that my grow op is around 3000 watts including lights, fans, hydro system, ect... i was just wondering if i should be worried at all or am i just freaking out for no reason
> thanks


 
3000 watts is more than personal use and if ur doing this for the Money then ur MAKING MJ Look real bad if u get caught.
I am Hopen that Cali will legalize MJ for 50 bucks a Qz as taxable and sell the Qz out of liquar stores  and if that happen it will Knock Out People Like UUUUUU and Mexico cartels and then other states will follow in time.
So cut back on ur lights and grow for urself and Not for Money and if u need more Money in the pocket then find another way to save money, But don't make MJ Look Bad like this..


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 23, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> 3000 watts is more than personal use and if ur doing this for the Money then ur MAKING MJ Look real bad if u get caught.
> I am Hopen that Cali will legalize MJ for 50 bucks a Qz as taxable and sell the Qz out of liquar stores and if that happen it will Knock Out People Like UUUUUU and Mexico cartels and then other states will follow in time.
> So cut back on ur lights and grow for urself and Not for Money and if u need more Money in the pocket then find another way to save money, But don't make MJ Look Bad like this..


 
As it stands right now Fruity, MMJ IS legal in Cali, and they do TAX it.

I understand you are talking about total legalization bill (Bill 390), but it IS pretty much legal in Cali IF you follow the rules.


----------



## JBonez (Mar 23, 2009)

id love to help you out, but your grow sounds like a "only profit oriented" enterprise, and in that case, i could really care less what happens to you.

grow your own for personals, your asking for trouble.


----------



## JBonez (Mar 23, 2009)

garden_engineer said:
			
		

> if i could afford to run 3000 watts i would,and that would be for personal use just cuz he wants to run 3000 watts doesnt mean hes growin to sell.id much rather grow a bunch of plants and take a break for a while,then to have 4 or 5 plants constantly growing.alot less stress in my opinion but anyways do what you want ganjadude,just pay your bill and just be aware.



im calling ** on your theory, 3kw is absolutely a profiteer grow, if done right, thats 6 lbs of good smoke, who the hell do you know that grows six pounds at a time and stores it for a couple years until the next grow,

jeez, grow-wake up. 

this site aint what i thought it was.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 23, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> im calling ** on your theory, 3kw is absolutely a profiteer grow, if done right, thats 6 lbs of good smoke, who the hell do you know that grows six pounds at a time and stores it for a couple years until the next grow,
> 
> jeez, grow-wake up.
> 
> this site aint what i thought it was.


 
Much respect Jbonez...but I am callin ** on 6lb's for 3000w.

Do you know how DIFFICULT it is to maintain 2lb's per 1000w light? Damn near impssible to maintain. And to get 6 off of 3 is VERY difficult.

It is ALOT easier to get the magical "gram/watt" with smaller grows. Antthing over 2000w is hard to acheive consistently.

As far as growing for profit...who are WE to judge anyone? I am sure that the first time you smoked herb wasn't herb that u grew.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2009)

Personally dont give a crap rather yur growing for profit or not,,,know why???,,,cause I aint the one that has to do your time if ya get busted. 
I have done time,, and would say Ill take my chances with a few plants for personal smoke,, and no scales.


----------



## bigb (Mar 23, 2009)

ganjadude11 said:
			
		

> i never have been really sure how many watts a grow op can be before it looks suspicious to the electric company. I am estimating that my grow op is around 3000 watts including lights, fans, hydro system, ect... i was just wondering if i should be worried at all or am i just freaking out for no reason
> thanks[/quote
> 
> he didnt say it was going to be 3000 watt of light power he is including his entire setup into that equation, to me thats not a lot of power to use at all.
> i use about 1500 total and im growing hydro in a 3x4 area.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2009)

> i use about 1500 total and im growing hydro in a 3x4 area


 
So what is the other 1500 watts for.
 Ya can grow plenty personal smoke in 12sf of grow area.


----------



## bigb (Mar 23, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> So what is the other 1500 watts for.
> Ya can grow plenty personal smoke in 12sf of grow area.


 
i dunno maybe his grow space is bigger than mine is, his light could be more wwatts as well, maybe he using a portable air conditioner for his plants those run more than 1000 watts at a time, he could be using co2 theirs a lot of equipment that could go into a grow room

and u could also consider what one person thinks is personal smoke is not the same to someone else depending on smoking habits, and how many people u smoke out a day.

and that was also just a rough estimation my room is really 2ft 3 inch by 3ft 2 inch,


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2009)

All I can say is he is one hell of a Personal Smoking Habit.:ignore: 
But,,I dont care,,besides this thread is getting boring. Who cares one way or the other. Get ya another 3000 watts and go for it.


----------



## bigb (Mar 23, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> All I can say is he is one hell of a Personal Smoking Habit.:ignore:
> But,,I dont care,,besides this thread is getting boring. Who cares one way or the other. Get ya another 3000 watts and go for it.


 

exactly, i just wanted to state it wasnt all light like everyone was posting about.

peace


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Mar 23, 2009)

6 lbs per harvest might be too much to smoke but not too much for a medical user who extracts the oil to put in food products.

SSH


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Mar 23, 2009)

If he were running a "medical" operation then he would be a liscensed MMJ provider and power consumption wouldnt be an issue....


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm not going to speculate whether this person is growing for use or for profit but I will say this. My grow is somewhere between 2000 and 3000 watts during the winter....and I only run one 400w HPS. Small electric space heaters can use about 3000 watts (10,236.43 BTUs) per hour. Larger electric space heaters may use over 11,000 watts (37,533.56 BTUs) in an hour. So between my lamp and ballast, fans, heater and exhaust I'm pulling a good bit of power. So anyone who runs a heater, CO2, or air conditioning, maybe you need to reevaluate how many watts you're really using.


----------



## Ike Angro (Mar 23, 2009)

Grow on man.... Spread da Herb so allll may be convinced of it's healing nature...........


----------



## kubefuism (Mar 23, 2009)

Give advice, not critizm...


----------

